# Davetown - Patti's Tea Garden



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's my latest diorama.























































Here's pictures of the entire build: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/pattis-tea-garden/

I made a slideshow too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPjAyb1M-RY


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

All I can say is WOW. Amazing work. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful work. Worthy of mention in Model Railroad Craftsman magazine! :appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just in time for spring with the blooming trees.:thumbsup:

Great work Dave as normal. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Not only realistic, but as I look at the photos, I keep wondering "What will happen next? Who will pop out a door? Will a dog run across the yard?"

It really comes to life!


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great work & I like the slideshow build


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Simply excellent work, a real pleasure to look at. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the positive feedback/


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Great job! It looks like Spring has sprung.

What did you use to make the pink trees and other colorful flowers?

D.A.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. The trees I got at a train show. I don't know who makes them. The flowers are from JTT. http://www.jttmicroscale.com/
The other stuff is a mix of Woodland Scenics products.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Great job! Where did you find the Riviera??
Bob


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

My wife got me the Riviera for Christmas. It's made by Neo. They're beautiful. They sell for around $40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow! Great wife!!! :appl:
For $40 they certainly should be beautiful. For that kind of money they should take you shopping.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ditto to everything above. Fantastic.


----------

